# Expecting first child...problems with stepson



## SteppingStones (Dec 20, 2010)

I am due with my first child in February. I have a stepson who is 11 - his father and I have been married 4 years and I am his first wife. We tried for 3 years to get pregnant so this is a very exciting time for me. However, my stepson is way less than enthused. He actually can be very hateful and mean when we mention the baby. My sister in law (husband's sis) had a baby 5 months ago and my stepson wants nothing to do with him - mostly ignores him. Which I guess is fairly harmless, but it's not the atmosphere I will want in my home. My stepson has been an only child thus far, so I know it's going to be an adjustment for him. It just really hurts me when he acts so rude/mean/disinterested. Any suggestions??


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd first be reading books about blending families. Learn the psychology involved in how kids like him feel, and what would make him feel more included.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I ask my son if he wants a brother or a sister he says he wants a dog. He'll get used to the idea, include him in the preparations and let him know he's not getting replaced and that he will always be loved. When the baby comes give him space as well as including him, don't exaggerate in your reactions to him not being excited or being rude. If you need to seek family counseling, but remember to most 11 yearold boys, babies are annoying crying and stinky beings. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Make him a part of it. This will be HIS baby sister or brother.
He's probably feeling like time will now be taken away from him.
Will Daddy like this baby more than me?


----------

